

Show HN: I am selling real estate CRM software on eBay - zeeshanm
http://ebay.to/1p6Mjis

======
striking
Why spend $50k to build something you can't follow through to completion? If
there isn't enough intrinsic value for you to set it up as a real service
yourself, what makes you think people will buy it?

(Honest, not rhetorical questions. The Internet can mangle your tone.)

~~~
zeeshanm
Spollow was one of the ideas we incubated. Our other project has gained
significant traction with over 5m pageviews and 1,000 registered users in
about a week. So we want to focus on this only going forward due to resource
constraints. And selling Spollow will create more runway for us...

BTW, we did not spend $50k :) By expenses I meant actual time spent on
building the software.

------
zeeshanm
I see it's on the front page. Spollow was one of the ideas that we worked on.
We currently don't have bandwidth to give the time commitment it deserves to
continue with it. Hence, we are selling it on eBay to recover for expenses.

------
asanwal
What are revenues? MRR/ARR?

~~~
zeeshanm
We don't have revenue.

~~~
asanwal
Ok. What makes it worth $50k? Know someone in this space but it's not clear
what they'd actually get of value.

~~~
zeeshanm
Well, I am not a securities analyst so I don't have a concrete answer. The
starting bid was priced based on how much work was put into building the
software.

~~~
ericd
Unfortunately, it's not likely worth that much to a buyer - if someone had you
do 50k worth of work, they would have gotten something custom-tailored to
their needs.

By building this for yourself, you were trading that guaranteed income for the
potential of this making much more than that if it caught on in the market.
Whether it could possibly do that is an unanswered question ATM.

That said, good luck, I hope someone makes your day!

------
chandrew
How many users does Spollow have?

~~~
zeeshanm
Founder here. We have seventy one buyers and one agent. However, we are not
selling user data but software.

~~~
mbesto
Sorry to break the truth to you - but this line of thinking is a bit naïve.
Software (and software companies) has commercial value ($$) for one of two
reasons: customers or IP. Since you don't have customers, and you don't have
anything that appears to be patentable, it's going to be near impossible to
sell this for more than $1.

~~~
zeeshanm
We cannot give away customer data as it is owned by realtors on our platform.

~~~
nemesis1637
The realtors on your platform are your customers (and that's what provides
value to a potential buyer). The contacts they have are their customers (and
worthless to a potential buyer).

